# wo sind eigentlich die Baden-Badener hier im Forum ?



## Wooly (16. Mai 2002)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllloooooooooooooo ......

.. also ich habe gestern abend meine übliche Merkur Abendrunde gedreht, und jetzt muß ich mal fragen, ich treffe da so viele andere Biker, da müssen doch ein paar auch hier im Forum vertreten sein.

Los kriecht aus euren Löchern und meldet euch !!

mfg Marcus (der Irre mit dem lauten schwarzen Hund)


----------



## fez (16. Mai 2002)

nicht im Ernst dass Deine Zocker-Kumpels aus dem Spielcasino und die älteren klunckerbehängten Damen aus dem Bad überhaupt Fahrradfahren können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (16. Mai 2002)

naja bei 22% Steigung, vielleicht waren es auch Hitzephantasien, wer weiß das schon ...


----------



## Y.T. (16. Mai 2002)

Ich bin relativ oft auf Ebersteinburg, altes Schloss, Battert unterwegs, Merkur eher selten (der Anstieg ist soooo anstrengend  )

Hab' mal Zivi in Baden-Baden gemacht (Stadtjugendring), daher kenne ich die Gegend ganz gut.

Gruß
Y.T.


----------



## Wooly (16. Mai 2002)

ts tsts ts ... anstrengend .. das ist echte herausforderung .. da weiß man das man lebt !! ;-)))  apropos, wenn du beim Stadtjegendring Zivi warst, kennst du den Lars Heinecke?

mfg marcus

P.S. wenn dir der merkur zu steil ist, dann fahr doch mit zur Badener Höhe ... ;-))))))


----------



## Werner_R (16. Mai 2002)

Hallo Markus,

ich komme immer vom Westen über den Fremersberg nach Baden. 

Allerdings bin ich erst seit etwa 6 Wochen regelmäßig auf dem Bike unterwegs und noch in der Orientierungsphase. Hier bin ich seit heute angemeldet.

Vielleicht radeln wir uns ja mal über´n Weg.

Gruß aus Sinzeheim

Werner

PS: Hast Du irgendwo gute Strecken hier in der Ecke beschrieben?


----------



## Wooly (17. Mai 2002)

Hallo Werner,

hab dir auf die Mail geantwortet. Und klar, Sinzheim ist ok, anscheinend kommen die ganzen Biker gar nicht aus Baden Baden ..;-)) Obwohl, ich saß gestern 3 1/2 Stunden im Wolperdinger am Fuße des Merkur, und da kamen bestimmt 40-50 Biker vorbei, die müssen doch irgendwo wohnen ...

egal, hab dir ja schon geschrieben, Iburg ist sehr schön, und natürlich auch weiter als Tour über Würzgartenkopf - Badener Höhe
Auch vom Bühlertal hoch Richtung Meliskopf gibt es schöne Trails, an den Gertelbachfällen vorbei z.B.

Und wie geschrieben, streß dich nicht, trainier in Ruhe, wir können ja mal gemeinsam abends ne Runde fahren (kennst du den Merkurstich .. ;-))

so long, Marcus


----------



## Y.T. (17. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *ts tsts ts ... anstrengend .. das ist echte herausforderung .. da weiß man das man lebt !! ;-)))  apropos, wenn du beim Stadtjegendring Zivi warst, kennst du den Lars Heinecke?
> 
> mfg marcus
> ...



Nee, kenne ich nicht, ist aber auch schon eine Weile her, war 95/96. Jetzt bin ich erstmal zwei Wochen arbeitslos - ein Traum nach sechs Jahren Studium 

Diese zwei Wochen Freizeit bevor der Ernst des Lebens beginnt, werde ich wohl auf dem bike verbringen und dann auch mal wieder auf dem Merkur vorbeischauen .....

Y.T.


----------



## crossie (20. Mai 2002)

sers!

also ich wohne in baden-baden bei der eventakademie. fahre allerdings eher freeride oder urban, ich denke mal du bist eher so der uphiller ("quäl dich du sau!")
aber vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen. dieses woEnde bin ich allerdings auf der DM in wildbad.

greetz
croissant


----------



## Wooly (20. Mai 2002)

Hallo Croissant,

wo wohnt man denn da, im Keller von den alten Franzosenbüchsen .. ;-)))

tour - freeride - egal, der Fez faährt mit 24 Schlappen und 15 kg Bike auch auf die höchsten Berge, und Rennen fahrn wir eh nie !

mfg Marcus


----------



## Marcus01 (21. Mai 2002)

Hallo Marcus,

ich mache den Nordschwarzwald im Umkreis von Bühlertal unsicher! Ab und zu bin ich auch in Baden Baden unterwegs. Allerdings kannst Du mich eher auf der Badener Höhe antreffen! Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Mitbikern. Allerdings bin ich eher in die Kategorie "Anfänger" einzuordnen. Wenn Du aber mal eine ruhige Tour angehst (Kette eher links) wäre ich sofort dabei.

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (21. Mai 2002)

mit diesen ganzen Leuten aus dem Norden müsste man doch endlich mal gemeinsam losziehen !


----------



## crossie (21. Mai 2002)

jo klasse dann können wir ja mal ne runde drehen. hab auch schon oben bei mir im wald angefangen nen trail zu schaufeln, der ist allerdings nochnicht fertig.

ihr könnt ja mal auf 
www.liquidsky.de.vu

vorbeischaun und was in die messagebox schreiben oder so. ab montag nächste woche hab ich wahrscheinlich wieder ein bike.

greetz


----------



## fez (21. Mai 2002)

hier in durlch sind wir auch ein bisschen am rummachen

Gruss Frank


----------



## Fredbert (24. Mai 2002)

bin zwar ned aus Baden baden
aber die badner höhe kenn ich auch.fahr immer von bühl aus hoch


----------



## Marcus01 (24. Mai 2002)

Hallo Fredbert,

Du kommst auch aus Bühl! Ist ja cool. Sollen wir mal gemeinsam auf die Badener Höhe fahren? Bin zwar kein Profi aber hoch komme ich auch.

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## Fredbert (24. Mai 2002)

hi marcus01

Zurzeit ist schlecht, hab mir ein paar bänder an der schulter abgerissen,kann erst in 8 wochen wieder biken.

Aber wenns mir wieder besser geht können wir
mal zusammen ne runde drehen.

mfg fredbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf99 (27. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

hoffentlich tuts auch ein Wintersdorfer.
Wer will schon nach Baden-Baden 
Fahre 2-3 Mal die Woche in die Woche auf den Merkur. Vermulich 
sind wir uns schon über den Weg gefahren.
Fahre ein Blaues Hawk-Hardtail.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.
Mfg Ralf


----------



## Wooly (27. Mai 2002)

Hallo Ralf 99,

Blaues Hawk Hardtail, mmm glaube ich habe dich schon mal gesehen, ich fahre ein cannondale Hardtail und mein bestes Erkennungszeichen ist wohl mein Hund. (siehe Bild). Wie treffen uns bestimmt bald mal, ich bin fast jeden Abend oben, mal schaun. Und wenn wir die nächste Northern Lights Tour starten, bist du natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen.

mfg marcus


----------



## Ralf99 (29. Mai 2002)

Hallo,
fährst du echt mit dem Hund auf den Merkur.
Wo hat der den die Trinkflasche befestigt.
Fährst du den Fuchsweg ab der Talstation.?
Ich fahre meistens über Ebernsteinburg, dann Richtung Wolpertinger.Dann je nach Laune gleich links oder normal hoch.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Wooly (29. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ralf99 _
> *Hallo,
> fährst du echt mit dem Hund auf den Merkur.
> Wo hat der den die Trinkflasche befestigt.
> Gruß Ralf *



Der Hund hat es besser als wir, der kann aus jeder Pfütze saufen ohne die *******rei zu bekommen .. ;-)) Die läuft übrigens inzwischen locker 40-50 Km mit, das Training machts .. ;-))))))

Wenn du morgen in Richtung Merkur fährst poste doch noch mal, ich wohne in Ebersteinburg, vieleicht können wir gemeinsam schwitzen und noch ein wenig weiter vielleicht.

mfg Marcus


----------



## tom1ayb (22. Juni 2002)

Hallo 
also wenn mal ne tour geplant bitte rechtzeitig mailen bin gerne dabei wohne in Sandweier fahren eigentlich regelmässig Ebersteinburg ,Binsenwasen ,...
Viele Grüße an Ralf 
rate mal..


----------



## Ralf99 (23. Juni 2002)

Das wird doch nicht der Thomas sein.
Man ist ja nirgends mehr sicher 
Werde die Woche, denke am  Dienstag oder Donnerstag,
auf jeden Fall eine Tour fahren.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## tom1ayb (23. Juni 2002)

Hallo 
ja keine Chance , wir haben heute die Fahhräder bis zur bühler Höhe mitdem Auto gebracht und dann schöne Tour Hundseck, Untersmatt, Mummelsee,Hornisgrinde Ochsenstall super Trial Untersmatt und zurück da oben waren die Temperaturen angenehm


----------



## Ralf99 (23. Juni 2002)

Hallo Thom,
auf die Bühler Höhe kann man auch mit dem Bike fahren,
über die Rote Lache von Baden-Baden aus.
Bis zur Staustuffe im Schatten.


----------



## Jocker (27. Juli 2002)

Hallo 
bin gerade von einer Transalp-Tour zurück,naja zumindestens einer halben mußten wegen zu großen Konditionsunterschieden auf halber Strecke umkehren.Werde jetzt aber wohl wieder mit meiner Hausstrecke dem Merkur vorlieb nehmen müßen,ist ja auch ganz schön?
Fahr Sie im Sommer fast zwei  mal die Woche,schein Dich aber noch nicht gesehen zu haben werde auf Mann mit Hund achten.


----------



## Stue (6. August 2002)

[email protected] ihr baden-badener!

bin ab und zu zu besuch bei euch. meine frau arbeitet seit zwei jahren da - und ist dann aus dem schönen rheinland gen bade-bade gezogen  na ja, die gegend ist dafür landschaftlich und kulinarisch attraktiv   ... auf jeden fall hat es dazu geführt, dass wir uns beide moutainbikes angeschafft haben . 

an den wochenenden - wenn immer ich zeit habe - fahre ich dann von düsseldorf runter nach baden-baden. da meine kleine ihr kleines domizil in der lilienmattstraße hat, ist der merkur quasi unser hausberg!

oh man, für meine flachlandeigentlichnichtvorhandensein-kondition echt anstrengend - besonders die letzte passage rauf zum turm (schaffe auf der gesamten strecke keinen tollen schnitt und muss immer wieder hinten den rettungsring aktivieren). leider kenn ich mich, da ich dummerweise bislang nicht so oft mein bike mitgenommen habe, nicht so gut in der gegend aus. auf die ebersteinburg bin ich aber natürlich auch schon hochgefahren.

hätte natürlich mal lust, mich einweisen zu lassen  [Stue fragt sich halt nur, ob er das konditionsmäßig packt... ]

grüße

Stue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (6. August 2002)

Stue, wenn du Lust hast, ich fahre oft abends noch eine kleine Runde am Wochende wenn ich arbeiten muß. Dann können wir uns gerne mal treffen. Ansonsten schau öfters mal rein wann die nächste Northern Lights Tour ist, wir essen keine kleinen Kinder, fahren keine Rennen und jeder kann sein Tempo fahren, versprochen.


----------



## Stue (6. August 2002)

[email protected],

vielen dank für das angebot. werde ich bestimmt bald drauf zurück kommen! hoffe, der sommer kommt auch bald zurück...

viele grüße nach baden-baden!

Stue


----------



## Wooly (7. August 2002)

las einfach kurz nen Schrei wenn du mal da bist ;-))


----------



## muhulu (26. August 2002)

Tach allerseits... 
noch 'n baden-badener (naja, nicht ganz, bühl, aber ist ja um die ecke) hier 
hier gibt's auch 'n paar ganz nette trails. falls irgendwer mal lust hat, ne runde biken zu gehen, melden. allerdings wäre hier mal 'n arbeitseinsatz ganz nötig. 

gruß,
 Jonas


----------



## Wooly (26. August 2002)

bist du eher so der Dreckhüpfer oder fährst du auch längere Touren?


----------



## muhulu (27. August 2002)

definiere lang 
also meine runde hier ist so 10-12km lang. von bühl hoch zur windeck, dann immenstein, und über single-trails zurück richtung burg, dann rüber zum klotzberg, wieder zurück zur burg und dann wieder zum klotzberg und nach bühl rein 
demnächst wohl mal wieder ne tour hoch zum ochsenstall. wobei der weg da ja auch nicht mehr so taugt mit den ganzen betonklötzen. 

gruß,
 jonas


----------



## Wooly (27. August 2002)

naja lang ist für mich so ab 30-40 Km. Am Wochende kann es auch schon mal mehr sein.


----------



## muhulu (27. August 2002)

okay, dann bin ich dreckhüpfer


----------



## Wooly (27. August 2002)

alles klar ;-)) croissant, bitte übernehmen sie ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fredbert (27. August 2002)

Hallo ich bin auch aus bühl.

Ich fahr auch oft an der Burg Windeck (Bühlerstein usw) und den Hans Reymann weg( der mit den betonklötzen) fahr ich auch ab und zu mal
Da können wir ja mal gemeinsam ne runde drehen.
Ich bin zwar eher DH-Fahrer aber XC fahr ich auch öfter mal.

Mfg

Fredbert


----------



## crossie (28. August 2002)

soso, ich soll also übernehmen 

mach ich doch gern. naja hab n dualradl, mittelfristig werd ich mir noch nen longtravel-tourer aufbauen, und fahr eigentlich fast alles (DH, DS, FR, BX) blabla...usw...

bin zurzeit leider n bisserl im stress, deshalb auch nicht soooo aktiv im forum, hoffe das gibt sich wieder 

können auf jeden fall mal zusammen fahren wenn ich die zeit finde !!!


greetz
ein (fast schon angebranntes) croissant


----------



## muhulu (28. August 2002)

********... point alien II ohne schienbeinschoner = krankenhaus. wird wohl die nächsten 2 wochen nix mit biken, bis die fäden gezogen sind.  *kotz* einmal ne 1cm lange naht, und dann noch ne 3,5cm lange naht weiter oben... ging so 'n halben cm rein. juhuu...


----------



## muhulu (9. September 2002)

moin allerseits.

wer bock hat - falls das wetter einigermassen ist, werd ich mit'm kumpel oben bei der burg in bühl unterwegs sein. wahrscheinlich gegen 3 rum. bei interesse mal melden. oder falls ihr mal in baden-baden fahrt  hab nie was dagegen.

gruß,
 jonas


----------

